# Wedding insurance



## Caramc (11 Mar 2020)

Looking for a bit of advice if anyone works in insurance. We're getting married in early September, still a bit away but nervous and want to make sure we can cover ourselves for a cornavirus. I've taken out wedding insurance underwritten by Blue which covers for 'a cancellation due to a contagious outbreak' in the venue, but doesn't cover for a cancellation which arises from a government regulation, ie an Italian style lockdown or ban on events. 
Are there any other insurers worth checking out for that scenario?

Thanks for any advice!


----------

